# The Archangel - a beautiful and massive dragon from Privateer Press.



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

360 of it here

Artwork:


















Just a couple of shots to show off the size comparison:


















And just to show you it in comparison to some of the other Garantuan/Colossals:









I have to say I just love this thing. It's pro-priced, of course, but you should be able to get it for $100 on discount sites.


----------



## ggoodd (Aug 10, 2012)

its weird, cause i see archangel, and then i see the model and i think nids


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

how th hell did they get to that name ? "oh hey we made a dragon in FF style lets call it The Archangel hurdurrr"

otherwise its a pretty damn cool model.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> how th hell did they get to that name ? "oh hey we made a dragon in FF style lets call it The Archangel hurdurrr"
> 
> otherwise its a pretty damn cool model.


Well, two reasons. Firstly, that smaller winged beast in the third to last photo I posted is the Angelius, previously the nastiest thing on wings in the game, and this is it's bigger brother.

Secondly, it makes sense in terms of the Legion of Everblight lore, when you consider these are the spawn of Everblight, a true dragon who has delusions of godhood, and who's mortal avatar goes by the moniker "The Messiah of Everblight".


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WHAT THE FU.... Dear god i want one! yet i have PP so....I want one anyhow that is an amazing model and huge......Not to mention i can stick the Blood dragon from the Zombie Dragon kit on it for a GOOD zombie dragon


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

A most impressive model and staggering scale.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

How does it see?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Its a nice model but I'm really not a fan of their colossal range, they're too big and just strike me as silly.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Orochi said:


> How does it see?


All these guys are blind, so the answer is they dont.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Might make a good mini for the rpg I'm working on, but, how to incorporate it....


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Orochi said:


> How does it see?


All the Legion of Everblight stuff has Eyeless sight on it - they have draconic senses of some sort so that they don't need eyes.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers guys, I had no idea.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains (Sep 6, 2012)

That is a mighty fine looking model. Shame I don't have an army for it...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

harpy/alt flyrant?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Fallen said:


> harpy/alt flyrant?


It's definitely an option for a Harpy, though it's probably a bit large for a flyrant. It could also do for a Harridan - it isn't as bulky, but it's certainly big enough otherwise.










as close as I could get it by matching the bases of the small models (allowing for a slightly larger 30mm base on the PP model).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Interesting model, looks like not would be fun to paint up


----------

